# P22FA code set today



## oreo382 (Sep 17, 2014)

Hello all. Just scanned this check engine light and retrieved this code.
Something about NOX #1 sensor. 27,000 km on the clock so off to the dealer.
This is my second code, first was P0133 at 12,000 km.
After reading the posts on this forum I think I can see why chevy changed the diesel for this year.
Hate to be negative but from what I see my next will probably be a DEF heater.I have an extended warranty
so i'll see how things are in a year or so. If more codes come then no way will I think about keeping it after the extended warranty is up.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Sorry to hear you have a CEL. Please keep us posted as to what the resolution is.


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

P22FA indicates an issue with your NOX sensor as you stated. Your sensor needs to be replaced. The bulletin regarding this code states to change the sensor and reprogram the ECM and reset fuel trims.


----------



## oreo382 (Sep 17, 2014)

This code relates to the recall notice we got here in Canada. They said we will be informed when a fix and parts are available,that was back in January.Spoke to the service person about this and it sounds like some kind of bandaid in the meantime. Will see for sure this Friday when I take it in.


----------



## oreo382 (Sep 17, 2014)

Dealership called and said new sensor which was ordered from Edmonton is in,so appt. for this Friday.The day after they called I noticed the check engine light is out?I don't know,do these things repair themselves? I'm still going to bring it in,hopefully its the updated sensor. I see on the forum someone posted that you in the U.S. have finally got notices so maybe the new part is here. I'll see Friday.


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

It doesn't fix itself, it will be back. I don't know if they actually changed the sensor, but the ECM reprogram is probably the important part.


----------



## oreo382 (Sep 17, 2014)

They didn't change the sensor yet,I believe all they did was confirm a code was set and possibly look at the sensor.I didn't get any paperwork.


----------



## Semperjoe (Oct 26, 2016)

I have a 2014 diesel model. Right at about 25,000 miles ( I'm currently at 35,000) on it I noticed the emission codes start to show up. Each time I was able to get it fixed (thank God for warranty). Then today I got the code P22FA, it's the first time I've seen this. So what I'm gathering from your posts is that it is a nox sensor, and the dealership needs to do some recalibrating of the ecm?


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

It's covered under a recall issued Monday.


----------



## oreo382 (Sep 17, 2014)

Semperjoe said:


> I have a 2014 diesel model. Right at about 25,000 miles ( I'm currently at 35,000) on it I noticed the emission codes start to show up. Each time I was able to get it fixed (thank God for warranty). Then today I got the code P22FA, it's the first time I've seen this. So what I'm gathering from your posts is that it is a nox sensor, and the dealership needs to do some recalibrating of the ecm?


I'm curious,what other codes have you had?After reading all this I'm really getting nervous about being nickle and dimed after warranty is up.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

oreo382 said:


> I'm curious,what other codes have you had?After reading all this I'm really getting nervous about being nickle and dimed after warranty is up.


Although some have had a few issues, you shouldn't be worried. I have 190K (miles) on my car and all I've ever needed to replace is an EGT sensor. But i do a lot of highway driving and drive it hard, which the car seems to like.


----------



## Semperjoe (Oct 26, 2016)

oreo382 said:


> Semperjoe said:
> 
> 
> > I have a 2014 diesel model. Right at about 25,000 miles ( I'm currently at 35,000) on it I noticed the emission codes start to show up. Each time I was able to get it fixed (thank God for warranty). Then today I got the code P22FA, it's the first time I've seen this. So what I'm gathering from your posts is that it is a nox sensor, and the dealership needs to do some recalibrating of the ecm?
> ...



It's been a while since the previous codes showed up, but if I remember correctly it was a P1033. I had to replace a bank1 O2 sensor for that code. There was another code that showed up, but I can't recall at the moment. I did schedule an appointment with the dealership for the recall. Earliest they could see me was 18th of November. I will post updates of the issue is fixed or not. 
Other than the emission issues, the car is fantastic. I use it as my every day driver with little to no highway driving. Though I was surprised to see that the Navigation was only available with an On Star subscription.


----------



## oreo382 (Sep 17, 2014)

Its baaack. I had the P22FA code back when I posted at the start of this thread. Today it popped up again at 41,000km,mostly city use. I've had the latest recall done January of this year. So its back to the dealer to see what's up this time.Thank goodness for extended warranty. I'll keep you posted as to what transpires.Here i thought they had this figured out,unless it tuns out to be something else?


----------



## oreo382 (Sep 17, 2014)

Got the car back from the dealer.Haven't seen the paperwork as they are mailing it to me.The adviser said they changed the nox sensor although I don't know at this time if they re did the computer software.I thought the previous recall visit was supposed to fix all this? They also changed loose stabilizer bar end links (all extended warranty). I'm not surprised about the links as the roads here in Winnipeg are like cart trails.


----------

